

Designing For Social Traction: Solving 3 Big problems of Social Software - gosuri
http://blog.gridbag.com/designing-for-social-traction-solving-3-big-p

======
angelbob
This is an excellent summary on this topic. It's also big and imposing :-)

Probably the best thing I got from it was the summary of how different sites
(Posterous, Tumblr, et al) keep a "conversation" going about how far you are
through the early stages of the site, making recommendations about what to do
next. It's neat to see different sites doing this, and I don't think there's
an existing standard method.

~~~
gosuri
Can't agree more. A very clear and well formed approach.

